# Newby question



## Bighuddslad (Apr 6, 2018)

Am I doing or saying sommat wrong ? Maybe breaking the rules unknowingly ? or am I just been thick ? But nothing I post gets posted it disappears and the posts that I can find of mine never gets passed your content will need to be approved by a moderator . Heads blagged . I've posted in the newby section to introduce my self and that's gone too . Great start to my uk muscle debut . Not even sure if writing this was pointless as its another post that needs checking first anyway rant over . Well it's not even a rant just confused . Mind ya that doesn't take much . TIA guys


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

All newbie posts are moderated.

Maybe your previous posts broke the rules. I don't know. Have you read the posting rules?


----------



## Bighuddslad (Apr 6, 2018)

Mingster said:


> All newbie posts are moderated.
> 
> Maybe your previous posts broke the rules. I don't know. Have you read the posting rules?


 Yer I've read the lot didn't intentionally break any rules if I did at all . And I know newbie posts are moderated it's just mine didn't get passed the check lol the posts I've managed to find of mine I've read back and read again and can't find anything I've said to be a problem or rule breach . Maybe there's just that many newbie posts to be moderated it takes some time . My first post when I introduced my self didn't get posted it was deleted . Not remember saying owt wrong but I did waffle on a bit lol . Anyway least this post as passed the test lol thanks for ya speedy reply pal


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

No idea then mate. Get another post or so cleared and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Not saying this was you but the most common reason initial posts are deleted is because the poster is asking where to obtain steroids, or asking whether a site that links to buying steroids is good to go.


----------



## Bighuddslad (Apr 6, 2018)

I've got a post in the pct section waiting to be moderated it asnt been deleted as yet but not made public yet . I've read that too and re read it and can't find an issue . Sure if there is I'll hear about it lol . Thanks again mate appreciate it


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Bighuddslad said:


> I've got a post in the pct section waiting to be moderated it asnt been deleted as yet but not made public yet . I've read that too and re read it and can't find an issue . Sure if there is I'll hear about it lol . Thanks again mate appreciate it


 I'll have a look, see if I can find it.


----------



## Bighuddslad (Apr 6, 2018)

And no deffo no name dropping or asking for sources that part of the rule book stook in my mind . I'm normally a stickler for rules . Musta been caught slipping lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

No worries mate. Enjoy UK-Muscle.


----------



## Bighuddslad (Apr 6, 2018)

Ok thanks think it's titled which is the best pct for my cycle or sommat like that I can't find it nor remember what I'd titled it lol


----------



## Bighuddslad (Apr 6, 2018)

Will do now I'm in general population and not incarserated anymore lol . And thanks again for your help take buddy happy training


----------

